#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  verliefd op een getrouwde man??

## Snakey

Zijn er mense die verliefd zijn op een getrouwde man?? Wat doe je dan begin je er dan ook iets mee?

ik vindt dat je moet BRANDEN in hell!! niet aan beginnen!

 :sniper:   :auw:   :terrorist:  

Vinden jullie ook niet!  :vlammen:

----------


## Miss_dintelcity

[GLOW=skyblue]  :kalasnikov:  ZE MOETEN EERST gemarteld worden en dan heb ik het over beide personen...ZE MOETEN EERST DE PIJN VOELEN en smeken om genade en dan nog moet je ze eerst flink toetakelen en martelen...

Ze moeten hun pijngrens echt overschreiden gewoon KAPOT SLAAN en ze geestelijk en lichamelijk helemaal aftakelen hahahha ze verdienen het ... Moeten ze maar niet in een huwelijk stoken...  :jeweetog:     [/GLOW]

----------

> _Geplaatst door Miss_dintelcity_ 
> *[GLOW=skyblue]  ZE MOETEN EERST gemarteld worden en dan heb ik het over beide personen...ZE MOETEN EERST DE PIJN VOELEN en smeken om genade en dan nog moet je ze eerst flink toetakelen en martelen...
> 
> Ze moeten hun pijngrens echt overschreiden gewoon KAPOT SLAAN en ze geestelijk en lichamelijk helemaal aftakelen hahahha ze verdienen het ... Moeten ze maar niet in een huwelijk stoken...     [/GLOW]*


Maar als het nou je eigen getrouwde man is? Mag het dan?  :nerveus:

----------


## Snakey

> _Geplaatst door Cherry Bo_ 
> *Maar als het nou je eigen getrouwde man is? Mag het dan? *


Als het je eigen man is dan verdient hij juist die Marteling!!  :kotsen2:

----------


## lady_mocro1

Ga ga ga eh leveloze mensen
tazz als je verliefd ben op een getrouwde man maakt tog niets uit tazz

net alsof je je gevoelens kan dwingen

ja kan er tog ook niets aan doen

jeh debielen

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door Snakey_ 
> *Zijn er mense die verliefd zijn op een getrouwde man??
> 
> DIE VERDIENEN DAN DE DOODSTRAF!! 
> 
>    
> 
> Vinden jullie ook niet! *


Heb ik een woord voor: etfoe  :terrorist:

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door lady_mocro1_ 
> *Ga ga ga eh leveloze mensen
> tazz als je verliefd ben op een getrouwde man maakt tog niets uit tazz
> 
> net alsof je je gevoelens kan dwingen
> 
> ja kan er tog ook niets aan doen
> 
> jeh debielen*


Ok, stel je bent verliefd op een getrouwde man. Kan gebeuren, heb je gelijk in...En dan, wat is je volgende stap?

----------


## Ins

Ik zoek het juiste woord...  :vreemd:  zielig?

----------


## lady_mocro1

whahaha denk je je woorden doen me pijn ofzo
bla bla bla

sorry kverlaag me niet tot jou nivo

----------


## leilatjuh123

tfOe ja mensen hier jullie zijn zo zielig hoe diep kan je naar de grond zakken om over iemands moeder te schelden......tfOe en ik ben het helemaal eens met Lady_ ja kan er namelijk niks aan doen als je op een getrouwde man valt  :puh:

----------


## lady_mocro1

ja tog kijk zij begrijpt mij
die leilaatjuh
ai ai naamgenootjes tog  :wohaa:   :wohaa:  
hahaha maar da heet ik laila  :staart:  
maar ja..

----------


## Real_hajar

o mij allah hoezo zoveel haat
je kan tog gewoon op een getrouwde man verliefd worden okey je kan je gevoelens niet dwingen.

Maar als je verliefd bent hoef je nog niet achter die man aan lopen.

Dat is een kwestie van je hersens volgen in plaats van je hart

----------


## Miss Ait Touzine

> o mij allah hoezo zoveel haat
> je kan tog gewoon op een getrouwde man verliefd worden okey je kan je gevoelens niet dwingen.
> 
> Maar als je verliefd bent hoef je nog niet achter die man aan lopen.
> 
> Dat is een kwestie van je hersens volgen in plaats van je hart


Ik ben het helemaal met je eens je kunt wel verliefd worden op een getrouwde man maar je moet er niets mee doen

----------


## rachidinoh

:student: La hawla wala kawata illah billah il3atheem.


 :student: Allah ihfedkoem ameen, ameen, ameen inscha allah.


Wat een taal.........en dit moeten onze vrouwen worden.. :huil:  :droef: 

Moge allah swt jullie zondes vergeven....inscha allah.

wsallaam ww wb.

----------


## Hanoenti

Dit moet dus een notificatie suggreren tussen de marokkanen?

----------


## khalidh

jullie zijn ziekkkkkkkkkkk
mena marteling nigh dood
laat die 2 dan hun gang gaan als 1 van hun zijn huwelijk op spel zet is zijn probleem, hij leert zich zelf toch kennen en weet je wanneer dat is, op het moment dat hij of zij er bij zal staan dat het fout is maar dan is het te laat en kan je het niet meer terugdraaien. hij of zij zal de rest van haar leven met spijt moeten leven.

neem dat vna mij maar aan 
want mijn ex heeft dat ook nu
wie lacht nu het laatst en het best 
ikkkkkkeeeeeeeeeeeeeee natuurlijk want ze is bekend in de provencie als ho

----------


## madenah

> Dit moet dus een notificatie suggreren tussen de marokkanen?


SoubhanaAllah broeders zusters.

waarom zo hatelijk tegen elkaar waarom oordelen over een ander terwijl je niet weet wat jij zou doen. Maar vooral die taal . Kanker is een ziekte waar veel mensen aan zijn overleden. dat wens ik niemand toe . Als iemand verliefd is dan is dat zijn of haar gevoel en zaak. Maar verliefd zijn wil niet zeggen dat het de juiste keus is dus je moet wel nadenken wat je moet doen . Wat voor consequenties het zal hebben als je je gevoel nagaat. Dat is iets wat ik je absoluut afraad. Je moet niet de reden zijn om een huwlijk te verpesten. Want dat wat je doet zal je meestal terug krijgen. en nee je verdient niet de dood om dat . doodgaan gaan we allemaal en alleen Allah bepaalt wanneer. Dus om mensen met de dood te bedreigen of te schelden in dit geval dat is laag en zo hebben onze ouders ons niet opgvoed .Laat staan Wat Allah zegt Allah zegt je moet het beste willen voor je medemoslim en dit wat ik lees is alles behalve goed zijn tegen je medemens al is diegene fout dan vraag je hidaaya dat Allah hem of haar de juiste pad wijst. Niet elkaar schelden of jullie moeders . Die niets verkeerd hebben gedaan.Het is de heilige avond voor Achoura morgen is achourra InshaAllah ga vasten morgen en maandag we hebben allemaal zondes en die worden vergeven voor het hele jaar. en Begin daarmee begin met ons geloof InshaAllah dat is het beste en dan komt alles goed als die man geschreven is voor jou dan zal je hem krijgen zo niet treur niet ALlah weet waarom. Vertrouw op Allah en dan komt alles goed.salam 3aljkoum.

----------


## Miss_dintelcity

> Ga ga ga eh leveloze mensen
> tazz als je verliefd ben op een getrouwde man maakt tog niets uit tazz
> 
> net alsof je je gevoelens kan dwingen
> 
> ja kan er tog ook niets aan doen
> 
> jeh debielen


*dan hoop ik dat ze op jou man verliefd worden daar word je denk ik niet vrolijk van meid*

----------


## Miss_dintelcity

> jullie zijn ziekkkkkkkkkkk
> mena marteling nigh dood
> laat die 2 dan hun gang gaan als 1 van hun zijn huwelijk op spel zet is zijn probleem, hij leert zich zelf toch kennen en weet je wanneer dat is, op het moment dat hij of zij er bij zal staan dat het fout is maar dan is het te laat en kan je het niet meer terugdraaien. hij of zij zal de rest van haar leven met spijt moeten leven.
> 
> neem dat vna mij maar aan 
> want mijn ex heeft dat ook nu
> wie lacht nu het laatst en het best 
> ikkkkkkeeeeeeeeeeeeeee natuurlijk want ze is bekend in de provencie als ho


vind het vervelend voor je dat je dit moest meemaken, je verdiend beter.. :knipoog:

----------


## roosje77

*en wie iets met een getrouwde man begint kan rekenen dat zijn man ook vreemd gaat,ze zeggen dat wie wat doet bij een ander die krijgt het zelf terug .....ja toch*

----------


## Studentje_

Weet je wat het leuke is bij sommige getrouwde mannen. Ze leiden een dubbele leven. Een met vrouwlief en kids.. en de andere met een leuke meid die goed genoeg is voor een ''(sex)relatie''. Hoor het zo vaak in me omgeving. Mannen die zich voordoen dat ze heerlijk single door het leven gaan.

Wat ik wil zeggen is dat de meeste meiden niet eens weten dat ze met een getrouwde man gaan... En als dit wel het geval is.. ja dan mag je ze van mij afslachten!!

----------


## lamba34

he dames 
ik wilde even wat zeggen over verliefd worden op een getrouwde man
ik vind dat het geen probleem is als een vrouw verliefd wordt op een getrouwde man 
je mag verliefd worden op elke man toch en andersom ook moet kunnen 
maar wij moeten niet alles door elkaar hallen
ik bedoel er mee dat hoe moet een vrouw weten dat hij getrouwd is en andersom ook 
tot dat zij of hij er achter komt dat hij of zij getrouwd is 
en dan wordt er beroordeeldt of zij of hij een doodstraf verdiend of niet
groetjes moha

----------


## yazminn

Wees blij dat het jou niet overkomt en laat andere in hun waarde.
Het is trouwens even zwak als die getrouwde man gaat voor die ene vrouw en niet voor zijn vrouw.

Maar dat is dan aan hun, het zijn dan trouwens niet altijd sletjes..
of zie ik dat verkeerd? :cheefbek:

----------


## safa84

Verliefd worden op iemand overkomt je gewoon...
Ons geloof leert ons na te denken met onze verstand en niet met je hart.
Dus jongens...verander ff de titel vd topic in "relatie met getrouwde man" .

----------


## bledderr

ik denk dat de meeste vrouwen die verliefd worden op een getrouwde man niet weten in de eerste instantie dat deze getrouwd is ( dat vertellen ze er niet bij ) tegen de tijd dat ze erachter komen zijn ze zo dom verliefd..dat ze het vaak ook nog accepteren doordat ze een laag zelfbeeld hebben en geen hoop hebben op een partner voor zich alleen

----------


## roosje77

*nou mannen zeggen het niet eens dat ze getrouwd zijn, ze lopen niet met een bord op hun hoofden...en ook als ze het goed hebben bij hun vrouwen dan gaan ze toch niet vreemd?...de enige maar is als een man zijn vrouw verlaat omdie minares dat is dan jammer...maar anders om toch ook als een man de hele dag werkt en daar na naar zijn vrienden gaat tot midden nacht dan kan het ook zijn dat de vrouw vreemd gaat ik vind als er niet gepraat wordt dan kan het zijn dat een relatie kapot gaat maar wie zijn schuld is dat de persoon die er bij komt of dat ze spijt hebben dat ze nooit echt gepraat hebben!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Scheherazade

> *nou mannen zeggen het niet eens dat ze getrouwd zijn, ze lopen niet met een bord op hun hoofden...en ook als ze het goed hebben bij hun vrouwen dan gaan ze toch niet vreemd?...de enige maar is als een man zijn vrouw verlaat omdie minares dat is dan jammer...maar anders om toch ook als een man de hele dag werkt en daar na naar zijn vrienden gaat tot midden nacht dan kan het ook zijn dat de vrouw vreemd gaat ik vind als er niet gepraat wordt dan kan het zijn dat een relatie kapot gaat maar wie zijn schuld is dat de persoon die er bij komt of dat ze spijt hebben dat ze nooit echt gepraat hebben!!!!!!!!!!*


huh?

----------


## roosje77

*alah ejsemeh iedereen die iets met een getrouwde man of vrouw begint maar de meeste weten het niet eens,maar vrouwen kunnen er ook wat van die gaan ook vreemd als ze weten dat hun man ver is of in maroc zit...triest maar waar de meesten weten het niet eens en als je van een ander hoort dat ie getrouwd is dan blijft hij ontkennen..meestal een player blijft een player*

----------


## roosje77

*ik zeg altijd (lie hatta zekoe lehla ej fakoe.......
ha ha ha*

----------


## Scheherazade

> *ik zeg altijd (lie hatta zekoe lehla ej fakoe.......
> ha ha ha*



Je eet ruimte met je koeieletters  :stomp:   :kalasnikov:  


Ze kunnen best kleiner  :grote grijns:  :loens:

----------


## toefa7a

> Zijn er mense die verliefd zijn op een getrouwde man?? Wat doe je dan begin je er dan ook iets mee?
> 
> ik vindt dat je moet BRANDEN in hell!! niet aan beginnen!
> 
>    
> 
> Vinden jullie ook niet!


getrouwde man is bezet dus verboden toegang lijkt mij zo moeilijk kan het niet zijn. :argwaan: 

en je gevoelens? die moet je leren in bedwang te houden zodra je merkt dat het verboden toegang is  :moe:

----------


## toefa7a

> *ik zeg altijd (lie hatta zekoe lehla ej fakoe.......
> ha ha ha*


 :lol: wollahila jij bent echt leuk  :tik:

----------


## halfbloedjongen25

sch joh zo een slet moetje gewoon eve flink neuke en wegooien meer niet wat verliefd dat is aleen voor mietjes

----------


## umjamal

> La hawla wala kawata illah billah il3atheem.
> 
> 
> Allah ihfedkoem ameen, ameen, ameen inscha allah.
> 
> 
> Wat een taal.........en dit moeten onze vrouwen worden..
> 
> Moge allah swt jullie zondes vergeven....inscha allah.
> ...



ben het met je eens !!!!

starfoullah

----------


## miss-alhoeceima

> [GLOW=skyblue]  ZE MOETEN EERST gemarteld worden en dan heb ik het over beide personen...ZE MOETEN EERST DE PIJN VOELEN en smeken om genade en dan nog moet je ze eerst flink toetakelen en martelen...
> 
> Ze moeten hun pijngrens echt overschreiden gewoon KAPOT SLAAN en ze geestelijk en lichamelijk helemaal aftakelen hahahha ze verdienen het ... Moeten ze maar niet in een huwelijk stoken...     [/GLOW]


hahah verliefd woorden op een gertrouw man jah da is wel ooit bij mij gebeurt maar je kan die man nee affpakken van die vrouw en die kinderen ehh :gek:

----------


## azizam

> Zijn er mense die verliefd zijn op een getrouwde man?? Wat doe je dan begin je er dan ook iets mee?
> 
> ik vindt dat je moet BRANDEN in hell!! niet aan beginnen!
> 
>    
> 
> Vinden jullie ook niet!


Bij mij geef je de indruk dat je zelf verliefd bent op een getrouwde man en dat je daarmee in een innerlijke strijd bent gekomen.

----------


## miss-alhoeceima

aub even seriuws hahahhahahhaha verliefd zijn op iemand maakt helemaal niets uit en ok niets alls het een getrouwde man is zegma whahahahahahhahahahhahahhahahahhah maar het is wel erg alls die een lieve vrouw heeft en paar kinderen het is dan zieligg whahahahhahahaha xx miss alhoeceima

----------


## muslima_

oeii oeeiii dit is echt wel erg hoor, het beste is afstand nemen als ik je mag aan raden wie weet loopt die vrouw achter je met een stok  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## muslima_

> ben het met je eens !!!!
> 
> starfoullah


Helemaal mee eens !!!! Barakaallhoe fiek

----------


## sisi89

En wat nou als je veliefd bent op een getrouwde man die ook verliefd is op jou? En waarmee je ook nog een paar jaar een relatie hebt gehad maar niet bij elkaar kunt zijn omdat de een niet moslim is, wat dan?

----------


## purplerose

stel je weet niet van te voren dat die man getrouwd is, wat dan?

----------


## beertje8989

je kan hem leuk vinden maar je hebt er gewoon vanaf te blijven!!hoe zou jij het vinden als je getrouwd bent en je komt er achter hij is met een ander gegaan terwijl die meid ook nog wist dat hij getrouwd was (stel er zijn kinderen in het spel denk na hoe je hun leven kapot kan maken met zo'n geintje)

----------


## halfbloedjongen25

ik zouje kapot neuuken inje kont

----------


## halfbloedjongen25

je vraagt er toch om om hard inje kontje geneutk te worden wat elek marokaanse meisje wil zielgie wijfen iedreen neukt julie

----------


## Scheherazade

> En wat nou als je veliefd bent op een getrouwde man die ook verliefd is op jou? En waarmee je ook nog een paar jaar een relatie hebt gehad maar niet bij elkaar kunt zijn omdat de een niet moslim is, wat dan?


Jij zeker?  :fuckit2:

----------


## m0slima20

Verliefd op en getrouwde man?! Hgahahhahaa dan moetje wel heel hoopeloosz zijn alsje zelf gelooft dat het ooit wat kan worden.

Hou et gewoon op en vrijgezelle vent.. Dan is er tenminste nog wat hoop  :tong uitsteken:  hahahaahaa
_Gepost via http://m.maroc.nl_

----------


## shahinaz

echt he !!!!

----------

